# Feather roots are rotting



## goodbudgie (Jul 12, 2017)

I compared my birds' second incubation and this for the first time. The fur grows but there is something odd. and the three of them seem to be rotten. I do not understand what it is. I am doing Vitamin B reinforcement, but it looks like there are similar things on the bottom feather.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*How old is this budgie?

I don't understand what you mean by "comparing the birds' second incubation". :question:

Does the budgie have French Molt?

http://www.talkbudgies.com/articles...french-molt-diagnosis-prevention-control.html

What diet are you feeding your birds?

http://www.talkbudgies.com/articles-diet-nutrition/315033-healthy-diet-your-budgie.html

http://www.talkbudgies.com/articles...6-feathers-window-into-your-birds-health.html*


----------



## goodbudgie (Jul 12, 2017)

Bird parents doesnt have feather disease. I have had 5 brothers before, but they are all very healthy and feather structures are good. This baby is still 38 days old.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*What diet are you feeding your birds?
Do you know for certain that the parents of this budgie are not related?
How old are each of the parents?
Did you have them on a conditioning diet before allowing them to breed

I recommend you take this budgie in to an Avian Vet for the proper diagnosis and treatment plan right away.

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma. 
This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment. 
This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.

Having your budgie examined by an Avian Vet allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet in case your bird needs care for an injury or illness in the future. Additionally, it is always helpful for the vet to have a baseline for your bird to refer to should it need future treatment.

While it is very challenging for people who live in countries with no Avian Vets, there are steps you can take to help ensure your budgies' health.

With the right motivation, you can work with a regular or veterinarian to get the proper care for your budgie(s).

You will want to do as much research as you can and learn as much about budgies and the best practices for their care so you can provide your little ones with the best possible life. 

We have a member in India who has done this and has developed a great relationship with a regular vet. 
With the member's research and the vet's collaboration, they have found ways of providing care for her budgie that she would have not been able to manage otherwise.

When you develop a good relationship with a regular veterinarian, that individual can collaborate via telephone or Skype with Avian Veterinarians in other countries if necessary to get assistance in appropriate diagnosing and prescribing treatment for your Avian companions.

Best wishes*


----------

